# Brown substance when I cleaned her ears. Help?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi everyone! I just picked up Maggie from the groomer and the groomer handed me two cotton swaps with this brown residue on them. She said she didn't think that was normal. Is it? When I called the vet they said it might just be some dirt mixed in with the wax. Maggie isn't rubbing or scratching or pawing her ears but should I be concerned?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

It could be ear mites. I'd get it checked out.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Would have it checked You never know


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kissyfur_@Sep 23 2005, 06:49 AM
> *Hi everyone! I just picked up Maggie from the groomer and the groomer handed me two cotton swaps with this brown residue on them. She said she didn't think that was normal. Is it? When I called the vet they said it might just be some dirt mixed in with the wax. Maggie isn't rubbing or scratching or pawing her ears but should I be concerned?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102425*


[/QUOTE]
I had this happen with Lexi a few weeks ago. She had some brownish flakes in her ears but wasn't bothering them at all. The vet told me to clean them and see if the brown stuff came back. If so to bring her in. If not then it was just dirt and stuff.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

When we got Rex he had brown stuff in his ears and they smelled, it was actually dried blood from ear mites. I would get it checked out!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Sep 23 2005, 12:42 PM
> *When we got Rex he had brown stuff in his ears and they smelled, it was actually dried blood from ear mites.  I would get it checked out!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102586*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah Lexi didn't smell. So that was another reason they had me wait.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

i just noticed this with l.e.

when i first got l.e. she had ear mites. her ears were red inside rather than pink, there was brown stuff, and they smelled bad. i took her to the vet and they gave me some medicine to put in her ears.

just last week i noticed some brown stuff in her ears when i gave her a bath, so i took her to the vet as soon as i could to avoid infection. all it turned out to be was just some dirt mixed in with her ear wax, so he just flushed her ears out and now they're clean!

do maggie's ears smell bad? are they red inside? if they aren't it probably isn't ear mites, but you should take her in anyway to have her ears cleaned so it doesn't turn into an infection.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elliesmomie_@Sep 23 2005, 12:52 PM
> *i just noticed this with l.e.
> 
> when i first got l.e. she had ear mites.  her ears were red inside rather than pink, there was brown stuff, and they smelled bad.  i took her to the vet and they gave me some medicine to put in her ears.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I believe in taking a dog to the vet when needed, but I also believe there is a lot we can do for them at home. I don't want mine in a clinic with sick dogs when it's not necessary.
If this was my dog, the first thing I would do is pull the hairs. I would follow this with a few drops of peroxide in each ear. Rub the ear, then clean it out. Next, I would put a drop or two of Frontline Spray in each ear once a week for three weeks (length of time to break the cycle of mites). If I didn't have the Frontline available, I would go to the pet store and purchase a bottle of over the counter ear mite treatment. It's the same stuff the vet will give you. There is also a good ear cleaner you can purchase from the pet store. I use this from time to time to keep my dogs' ears clean. I also use Revolution for my monthly heartworm treatment, and this is also a treatment for ear mites. 
If any problem ersists, you may need to check to see if there is an infection, as many dogs with mites also get ear infections. I keep Odomax here for that. If you want to know where you can order a tube of this, PM me, as I buy my supplies from an animal health product place which is local.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 23 2005, 11:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe in taking a dog to the vet when needed, but I also believe there is a lot we can do for them at home. I don't want mine in a clinic with sick dogs when it's not necessary.
If this was my dog, the first thing I would do is pull the hairs. I would follow this with a few drops of peroxide in each ear. Rub the ear, then clean it out. Next, I would put a drop or two of Frontline Spray in each ear once a week for three weeks (length of time to break the cycle of mites). If I didn't have the Frontline available, I would go to the pet store and purchase a bottle of over the counter ear mite treatment. It's the same stuff the vet will give you. There is also a good ear cleaner you can purchase from the pet store. I use this from time to time to keep my dogs' ears clean. I also use Revolution for my monthly heartworm treatment, and this is also a treatment for ear mites. 
If any problem ersists, you may need to check to see if there is an infection, as many dogs with mites also get ear infections. I keep Odomax here for that. If you want to know where you can order a tube of this, PM me, as I buy my supplies from an animal health product place which is local.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102608
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks for the tips! i'd rather not have to take l.e. to the vet either. next time i'll know how to clean her ears!


----------

